
Safari browser growth outpaces Chrome in July - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/08/01/safari-browser-growth-outpaces-chrome-in-july/
======
mcrittenden
Does this have something to do with the release of Lion? Maybe most of the
users who upgraded decided to try Safari for awhile to see what changed?

------
nextparadigms
_"That's the largest single increase in a single month for Safari, with iOS
devices making up more than a third of the usage for the browser"_

So they're adding the iOS browser numbers and making it sound as if it's the
same browser and therefore its market share grew.

I find that very misleading. It reminds me of when Asymco added the iPad
growth rate (which was something like 200% bigger from a year before) with Mac
sales growth rate, which were something like 20% or whatever, and then saying
"Apple computers had a growth of 220% year over year!". Very misleading, but
it's actually pretty common for Asymco to do this. But what worries me is that
I've seen other sites employ this tactic of adding iOS browser share+Safari
and calling it one and the same, and then even arguing that it's outpacing
Chrome!

The browsers are not the same and they shouldn't be counted together, but if
at one point they become pretty much the same, then at least they should do it
count their share across _all_ platforms for all browsers, not just Safari.

~~~
pohl
I think if you're going to call Asymco "misleading" then you should, at least,
cite the specific article by URL.

I have found them to do a very good job of adding proper labels and caveats.

------
Vitaly
I moved back from Chrome to Safari after installing Lion. Mostly because I'm a
sucker for eye candy and the back/forward gestures with page sliding effect
are absolutely great. I might return to Chrome soon though as there are couple
of things that annoy me in Safari. a lot.

